# Girlfriend Pics in the Grave Yard...



## Photofiend (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Big Mike (Sep 7, 2007)

If you didn't tell us, I would never have know that was a grave yard...looks like a typical old building.  You are lucky to have such a willing and beautiful model.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 7, 2007)

Gorgeous model and great job on the photos!


----------



## Chiller (Sep 7, 2007)

Nicely done.  Your model is very beautiful, and you have captured these well.


----------



## Photofiend (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks to all for the nice responses  I just bought a 50mm 1.8 so I can't wait to try them out on her look for more soon in the people section


----------



## chris_arnet (Sep 11, 2007)

nice job on the pics. sry, couldnt help but noticing, her legs are a tad too over exposed on #2. otherwise excellent pics!


----------



## gomexz (Sep 11, 2007)

Great pics.


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pics, Really like the grave yard thing..... kinda kinky


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, Photofiend, I merged the two threads, and the one that got originally started in the Darkside Gallery of the Photo Themes is now at the beginning of this thread. I then took out the photos of your second thread (this one here, started in People and Pets), as not to clutter the new merged thread up too much, ok?

Cool outfit, and you have a very, very pretty girlfriend!!!


----------



## xc222 (Sep 12, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Photofiend (Sep 12, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Hey, Photofiend, I merged the two threads, and the one that got originally started in the Darkside Gallery of the Photo Themes is now at the beginning of this thread. I then took out the photos of your second thread (this one here, started in People and Pets), as not to clutter the new merged thread up too much, ok?
> 
> Cool outfit, and you have a very, very pretty girlfriend!!!


Awesome thanks!


----------



## vandecarr (Sep 12, 2007)

Knowing it's a graveyard and shes dressed like she is is a little creepy to me. The photography is great, don't get me wrong and the model is hot, too.

It's just not what you'd expect as far as clothing at a graveyard, to me at least.

Now, I'm going to wear a man thong to the graveyard to see if I get inspired.


----------



## Campbell (Sep 12, 2007)

Next time, if I were you, I would try and find a way to let the viewers know you're at a graveyard. I'm not sure I would go inside of it just because I don't think it would be right to start taking pictures of random people's graves, but maybe have her sitting by the gate with the headstones in the background. Other then that, I've noticed in your other threads you like to keep your photo's centered. It's not a bad thing, but I would recommend a little cropping in a few of the pictures.

Great pictures, I like the quality and the subject


----------



## Photofiend (Sep 12, 2007)

Campbell said:


> Next time, if I were you, I would try and find a way to let the viewers know you're at a graveyard. I'm not sure I would go inside of it just because I don't think it would be right to start taking pictures of random people's graves, but maybe have her sitting by the gate with the headstones in the background. Other then that, I've noticed in your other threads you like to keep your photo's centered. It's not a bad thing, but I would recommend a little cropping in a few of the pictures.
> 
> Great pictures, I like the quality and the subject


Yea you nailed it centering everything has been my biggest hurdle as a photographer


----------

